# Distinctive ******* Tank Top at Walmart



## aero (May 23, 2012)

`










`


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Thankfully.....she cut the part with the hashmarks out.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> WBGC wrote: Thankfully.....*she *cut the part with the hashmarks out.


Hey, it's Walmart, it doesn't have to be a *SHE*


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

YIKES! Well, you do have a point there. hahahaha


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

WeaselBrandGameCalls said:


> Thankfully.....she cut the part with the hashmarks out.


Dont know for sure... we havent seen the front! :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Just another day in paradise.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

NHS said:


> Just another day in paradise.


Do I feel a Phil Collins song coming up :O•-:


----------

